
MNIST ASCII Challenge - signa11
https://github.com/scvalencia/MNIST_ASCII_challenge
======
webmaven
Unless I'm missing something, the ML approach seems rather easy with a bit of
pre-processing:

1\. screen capture (or equivalent)

2\. blur (a lot)

3\. scale the image down

4\. increase contrast (a lot)

5\. use an existing MNIST digit recognizer

6\. ...

7\. Profit!

